# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Hangman 2

## jul-linda

Me kenaqesi po hap serish temen e dyte me lojen e preferuar te Hangmanisteve ...  :buzeqeshje: 





Vazhdo Ylleza me fjalen e urte para se te ikim ne gjume .

----------


## Yllëza*

*_ I _, _ _, _ _ A _ _, _ _, I, N _ _ _ RR, _ _ _ I _ _, _ _, _ _ _ R A*


Ketu mbetem me duket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jul-linda

aty , menova se me perjashtuan nga forumi kur u myll tema ..  :perqeshje: 



shkojme me D ??

----------


## Yllëza*

Nuk ka asnje D... 

Hahahahaaaaa, une nuk e kuptova fare derisa me paralajmerove ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jul-linda

heyyyy sdi me ca shkronja kam kerkuar anej po vazhdoj me nje T ??

----------


## Yllëza*

*_ I _, _ _, _ _ A _ _, _ _, I, N _ _ _ RR, _ _ _ I _ _, T _, T _ _ R A*

ka ende zanore  :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## jul-linda

ngela pa gjume nga kjo fjale e urte ..  :buzeqeshje: 


vazhdojme me nje E ??

----------


## Yllëza*

*_ I E, _ Ë, _ _ A _ Ë, _ E, I, N _ _ E RR, _ Ë _ I _ Ë, T Ë, T _ E R A*


i vura edhe Ë-te...

----------


## jul-linda

Kemi dhe z. Adem ne linje dhe nuk na ndihmon fare me zgjidhjen ..  :buzeqeshje: 


vazhdoj me nje U ??

----------


## Yllëza*

Nuk ka fare U.........

----------


## jul-linda

J duhet te kete patjeter ??

----------


## Yllëza*

*_ I E, _ ë, _ J A _ ë, _ E, I, N _ J E Rr, _ ë _ I J ë, T ë, T J E R A*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jul-linda

Bie nje fjale dhe i nxjerr nje mije te tjera ?????????????????????????????  :perqeshje:

----------


## Yllëza*

> Bie nje fjale dhe i nxjerr nje mije te tjera ?????????????????????????????


E sheh, ra nje fjale dhe ti mbete pa gjume  :ngerdheshje: ...

Gjume te embel motra dhe takohemi prap tek hangmanet (2)...

----------


## jul-linda

Naten e mire dhe Gjume te embel Ylleza ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

E paska gjetur Julinda  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndonjë tjetër?

----------


## Yllëza*

Jul-linda iku ne gjume. Por mund te vazhdosh ti nese ke deshire  :buzeqeshje: .

p.s. A ishe ti ai qe na e mbylli temen  :shkelje syri: ?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po unë e mbylla pasi kishte arritur një numër të konsiderueshëm postimesh.

----------


## jul-linda

Nje pershendetje per te gjithe Hangmanistet te diplomuar  ..  :perqeshje: 



Shkrimtar shqiptar .. 




_ _ _ _ _ , _ _ _ _ _ _ _

----------


## Yllëza*

Pershendetje Juli. A e kam marr une diplomen ende a jo  :perqeshje:  !?


Vazhdojme me nje A...

p.s. Sa e mora nje akullore dhe po shkruaj vetem me njeren dore. Uh sa e mundimshme...

----------

